# Gigabyte HD 7750 OC



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

*Introduction:*

*thread under construction kindly refrain from posting here*



> AMD's Radeon HD 7750 may not be the most powerful graphics card on the market, and for the most part its performance is only marginally better than the previous generation HD 6750. However, what the HD 7750 lacks in sheer gaming power, it makes up for in performance-per-watt, as this model is currently the fastest graphics card that can run under 75 watts. Additionally, the HD 7750 comes with all the features of the Graphics Core Next architecture, which gives this card excellent computation performance and a robust feature-set, all in a relatively small form factor.




The HD 7750 comes packed with 550 shader units.This Card uses AMDS latest technology 28mm.It has a really low power consumption.And requires no Power cable for its connection.
This Card comes with 800Mhz stock or 880 factory OC 

*GPU-Z*

*i45.tinypic.com/15mya8p.gif

*Specs:*


Chipset	Radeon HD 7750
Digital max resolution	2560 x 1600
Analog max resolution	2048 x 1536
Process Technology	28 nm
PCB Form	ATX
Core Clock	880 MHz 
*stock 7750 comes with 800*

Memory Clock	4500 MHz
Memory Size	1 GB
Memory Bus	128 bit
Card Bus	PCI-E 3.0
Memory Type	GDDR5
DirectX	11
OpenGL	4.1
Multi-view	2
I/O	HDMI * 1
DVI-D * 1
D-sub * 1
Card size	H= 40mm, L= 195mm, W= 136.5mm
Power requirement	400 W
*i45.tinypic.com/n2le6p.jpg

*INSTALLATION OF THE CARD*
This card from AMD is really easy to install.Remove your old card.Insert the new card in the PCI slot.(Best thing is it does not require a power cable).Screw it.Install drivers
Done.Wolla Now your ready to play




*TEMPERATURES *

The Temperatures of this card is really good as it comes with a 100mm fan.
The card's Idle temperature(I.e when browsing) is around 42-45.And while gaming it touches 50.After gaming the temps are around 47.Still now it never crossed 50 which is really impressive.
The temperatures might cross 50 In 1080p Gaming i cant clarrify that as i dont have a HD monitor



> *Measured power consumption R7750*
> 
> System in IDLE = 155W
> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 188W
> ...


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

*BENCHMARKS*

*SKYRIM*

Settings-HIGH-4AA-8AF


Resoloution |Max     |  Min
1440X900  | 62     |  38
After playing Skyrim i checked the temperature after 2 mins and the temperature was 44.That is really good
So If you have a 1080p i except it to run on a playable 35 fps with high.And 2AA or NO AA

*CRYSIS 2*
Setting-High-DX11-



Resoloution | Max | Min
1440x900       |48     | 34
So if you turn of DX11.You will get really good frame rates

*JUST CAUSE 2*
Settings-Maxed Out-8AA-16AF



Resoloution | Max | Min
1440x900              |62    | 45
*WITCHER*
Setting-HIGH



Resoloution| Max| Min
1440x900             |55   | 50
*The FPS underthese are taken from Guru3D*

*far cry 2*



Resoloution| FPS
1600x900             |46   
1900x1200            |41
*BATTLEFIELD 3 *



Resoloution| fps
1600X900            |22
1900x1200           | 16Basically you can get much more fps in BF3.You can get upto 45[Saw a channel in youtube]





*RESERVED FOR 3D MARK SCORES-Presently driver is not supported *


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

*VERDICT *

Well HD 7750/775OC Is Surely a good buy in the sub 7k segment.Especially if you have a bad PSU.
Well this card uses AMDS new 28mm tech,That uses less power.
So if your having  a short budget get this card.Yeah you can certainly game on 1080p.Yeah by lowering the settings a bit.
775OC comes with 880 Mhz.500 shaders units and a nice cooler.What else do you want for a 6.5k card(109$)?
So,i end up by saying this is surely a good card.This card falls between 6770 And 6790.If you can increase your budget get a HD 6850.


----------



## doharey.amit (May 19, 2012)

that's what i got from Crysis2 on 1600x900 res from fraps
setting was hardcore with v sync disabled
2012-05-13 23:42:01 - Crysis2
Frames: 574 - Time: 9734ms - Avg: 58.969 - Min: 54 - Max: 61
i have the same 7750 oc


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

Good card, now overclock it crazy high and see what it can do.


----------



## RON28 (May 28, 2012)

can i play *BF3, CRYSIS 1 AND 2 AND UPCOMING CRYSIS 3, ARMA III, METRO 2033, MAFIA II, GTA V, COUNTER STRIKE 1.6  MAX PAYNE 3 and new gupcoming games at 50 fps on high setting on 1600x900 resolution?  *


----------



## rajnusker (May 28, 2012)

^Yes, but with normal settings for good gameplay.


----------



## koolent (May 29, 2012)

> can i play <font color="Blue"><b>BF3, CRYSIS 1 AND 2 AND UPCOMING CRYSIS 3, ARMA III, METRO 2033, MAFIA II, GTA V, COUNTER STRIKE 1.6  MAX PAYNE 3 and new gupcoming games at 50 fps on high setting on 1600x900 resolution?  </b></font>



For stuff like Max Payne 3, Metro 2033 and GTA IV etc. Use medium settings..

Crysis 3 is expected to be the Mother of God game  and so, nothing can be said upon.


Counter Strike 1.6 is what you can play without even getting the card some sweat.

I would recommend to wait for Counter Strike : Globbal Offensive and start playing CS Source..


----------



## RON28 (May 29, 2012)

why we should not reply here if we have a doubt about 7750 and better we ask the question to one who owns the card? :/


----------



## koolent (May 29, 2012)

^^^ lock this thread or you will be trolled soon


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

Thread is now OPEN


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2012)

nice ,are the crysis 2 scores with or without dx11 ?


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

^ with dx11


----------



## RON28 (May 30, 2012)

how much is the difference between 7750 and 7770? i think cost of 7770 is 3k more...and im also going to get a 1600x900 resolution monitor, so should i buy a 7750 because i really liked your benchmarks or pay 3k more and get 7770? but i want atleast 40% better results than your benchmarks, what you say?


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

^^Buy HD 6850


----------



## RON28 (May 31, 2012)

but 7770 consumes very less power compared to 6850


----------



## koolent (May 31, 2012)

HD 6850 will gove you more performance too !!

Don't go for HD 7770, its way overpriced.!

If you have budget, then buy HD 6850. Best suggestion.


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

RON28 said:


> but 7770 consumes very less power compared to 6850


Yes it does.But 6850 is better.7770 just performs better in 1-2 games


----------



## RON28 (Jun 1, 2012)

which one to choose?  btw, hd 6850 cost approx 1.5k more than hd 7770  
GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD Graphic Cards
GIGABYTE GV-R7770-1GD
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

hd 6850


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2012)

RON28 said:


> which one to choose?  btw, hd 6850 cost approx 1.5k more than hd 7770
> GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD Graphic Cards
> GIGABYTE GV-R7770-1GD
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB[/QUOTE
> if u intend to spend more than10 k go for gtx 560 @ 10.6 k @ smc(think its out of stock,or just call them)6850 bit overpriced IMO,around 9 k earlier,other than this the 7770 is vfm around the same performance as 6850.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jun 2, 2012)

can you say what all present in the box? I could not find any unboxing videos


----------



## doharey.amit (Jun 4, 2012)

the box contained only the card and installing manual and a driver cd
nothing else


----------



## doharey.amit (Jun 4, 2012)

well that's what fraps log tell
every game was in 1600x900 res (highest that my monitor supports)
and setting were to the max limit except v sync and aa

2012-05-13 23:42:01 - Crysis2
Frames: 574 - Time: 9734ms - Avg: 58.969 - Min: 54 - Max: 61

2012-05-17 09:23:38 - NFS11 hp
Frames: 742 - Time: 13213ms - Avg: 56.157 - Min: 49 - Max: 61

2012-05-19 12:05:14 - nba2k11
Frames: 317 - Time: 5304ms - Avg: 59.766 - Min: 57 - Max: 61

2012-06-04 08:52:45 - dirt2_game
Frames: 6427 - Time: 107859ms - Avg: 59.587 - Min: 44 - Max: 69

2012-06-04 09:26:51 - shift2u
Frames: 4857 - Time: 100059ms - Avg: 48.541 - Min: 37 - Max: 68

2012-06-04 10:52:29 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 7308 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 60.900 - Min: 38 - Max: 81


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^ yo excellent graphic performance compared to its price


----------



## theserpent (Jun 7, 2012)

Yup the card is the best under 7k card


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow..my card is now around 40 .Love the weather


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ IDle or load temp ? if it's idle tempt then what's the load temp ??


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2012)

Idle..


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ OK .

BTW, on the first post under _INSTALLATION OF THE CARD_ section- there's an typo :



> This card from AMD is really easy to install.Remove your old card.Insert the new card in the *PCI* slot.



this may confuse some in-experienced users


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

Umm/..give me a better sentance


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ PCIe x16 slot.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ that's the most appropriate answer


----------



## doharey.amit (Jun 24, 2012)

getting 40 fps (avg) in mw3 maxed out and 4xaa


----------



## doharey.amit (Jun 24, 2012)

skyrim is giving 38 avg with ultra setting 8xaa 1600x900 
....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm thats nice


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

So did you overclock till now ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2012)

No koolent


----------



## doharey.amit (Jun 26, 2012)

i haven't overclocked it till now


----------



## koolent (Jun 26, 2012)

^ why both of you lazy asses do no OCing ?


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Jul 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ IDle or load temp ? if it's idle tempt then what's the load temp ??





theserpent said:


> Yup the card is the best under 7k card



idle at 40 to 44.
Load at i ve seen maximum of 73 on crysis warhead after 4hrs of play


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ one more question : is there any to control the fan speed manually using OC apps ??


----------



## doharey.amit (Jul 2, 2012)

yes we can control it manually control it by easy boost
or with amd overdrive


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ OK .. Thanks for the info.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

Dam it!! A new version of HD 7750 might be release
Its stock clock will be 900 mhz!



topgear said:


> ^^ OK .. Thanks for the info.



Use amd overdrive you can Increase the fan speed


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ great news and the 900Mhz HD7750 will OC beyond 1Ghz mark - I'm sure about this


----------



## redup98 (Nov 18, 2012)

Then will the 6-pin PCI express power connector be included in the packaging??


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2012)

The card doesn't need a power connector


----------

